# Crash Course on Split Charge



## Aaron_TransitVan (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all

I want to fit a split charge to my batter in van. I am using a heavy dutu JCB digger battery as my leisure and so far has not let me down. I take it out every now and again to charge and put it back in van.

I want to fit a split system, anyone know where i can get novice instructions please and decent site to by a split system on a budget.

Kind regards


----------



## Pajkoi (Mar 15, 2010)

These might be of help
Ford Transit Forum • View topic - Split charging system good one?? HOW?
Campervan Electrics | Campervan Conversions
Atb Stu!


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 15, 2010)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Hi all
> 
> I want to fit a split charge to my batter in van. I am using a heavy dutu JCB digger battery as my leisure and so far has not let me down. I take it out every now and again to charge and put it back in van.
> 
> ...



A friend recently fitted one of these to his self build, said it worked a treat
RELAY VAN SPLIT CHARGE RELAY KIT-12V 30A SELF SWITCHING on eBay (end time 17-Mar-10 18:26:59 GMT)


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Mar 15, 2010)

The easiest split charge is the solenoid system in the eBay ad. 30Amp relay maybe a tad on the low side - I'd try and get a 70Amp plus solenoid to have some leeway.

You need to do a Google on sizing batteries in dual systems. Accepted wisdom for basic non electronic systems is that the batteries have to be of very similar Amp Hour capacity - the batteries equalise themselves. The smart electronic chargers can cope with batteries of varying sizes - and cost a lot more than a simple solenoid system.


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Mar 17, 2010)

Cheers guyz, the ebay one looks the simplest to fit.

Roger, would the varied Amp hours of the two batteries cause any damage to appliances or the batteries themselves?

All i will be running is 2 lights, TV and phoner charger


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 17, 2010)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Cheers guyz, the ebay one looks the simplest to fit.
> 
> Roger, would the varied Amp hours of the two batteries cause any damage to appliances or the batteries themselves?
> 
> All i will be running is 2 lights, TV and phoner charger



   Hi Aaron, 

If the batteries are not run in parallel this is not a problem. Having batteries the same size is only a rule if you have 2 batteries working together to double the capacity. As you intend to keep both your leisure and van battery separate but want to charge the leisure battery when the engine is running this is not a problem. I’d be surprised to find anyone matching both the van and leisure battery.

  Ensure that you use cable that is capable of handling the load and more, I have learnt recently from Geoff that one of the reasons split charge systems are sometimes not good is the cable used to the leisure battery is of poor quality / capacity and looses charge over the long distance. I.E. 15v in at the alternator become 13v at the battery.

  With the 30amp relay, this seems to be the standard size fitted on dual charge systems, I would say that if you intend to increase this then you must make sure that the cables, fuses and battery that you use are capable of handling the higher potential load, My Kontiki came with a 30 amp system as most vans do and its perfectly adequate. I have run the battery completely flat and charged from the engine and not blown either the fuse or the replay.


Have fun


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheers, think i will order one on paydaythen, looks simple enought to fit.

Its always a worry that the battery is going to run flat, should be ok now.

Thanx all


----------

